# الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد



## بسمة زكي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

كثيرا ما اقرا هده الجملة
الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد حتي لا يهلك العالم - ما معني هده الجملة
اعلم ان الطبيب يضحي بالجنين من اجل انقاد حياه الام - اي ان الطبيب ليس بيده شيافالدي يضجي بشئ من اجل انقاد شئ اخر هو شخص غير قادر وليس بيده شئ 
اما الله فهو القادر علي انقاد العالم باثره دون اي تضحية- فكيف يضحي وهوالرب الخالق لكل شئ خالق السموات والارض والشمس والجبال وكل شئ
كيف اتخيل ان الله يضحي بابنه 
وهل بهده التضحية وهدا الفداء سندخل جميعا الجنة  - كيف ومنا من طلم وسرق وقتل وكدب ومنا من هو مؤمن افني حياته لخدمه البشر - كيف يستوي الاثنان


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*المسيح مات على الصليب كفارة عن خطايانا 
فبموته على الصليب فتحت لنا ابواب الملكوت السماوي و هنا يأتي دور الانسان بالعمل في تعاليم المسيح و اقواله ليدخل الملكوت 



وهل بهده التضحية وهدا الفداء سندخل جميعا الجنة - كيف ومنا من طلم وسرق وقتل وكدب ومنا من هو مؤمن افني حياته لخدمه البشر - كيف يستوي الاثنان ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

دخول الملكوت يكون بحسب الايمان و الاعمال و ليس الايمان وحده ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أريدك أن أسألك سؤال بداية هل تعتقدين ان الله يغفر لآدم وحواء بدون تحقق العدل والقصاص الإلهى؟


> هل بهده التضحية وهدا الفداء سندخل جميعا الجنة - كيف ومنا من طلم وسرق وقتل وكدب ومنا من هو مؤمن افني حياته لخدمه البشر - كيف يستوي الاثنان


من قــــــــــــــــــــال هذا المستفيد فقط من الفداء هو من يطبق تعاليم المسيح وحياته فى شخصه بمعنى انه ليس معنى أن شخص مؤمن بعمل المسيح الكفارى على الصليب أن يفعل مايحلو له فى الحياه وفى النهايه سيخلد فى الملكوت هذا فكر خاطئ تماما فالايمان مع الأعــــــمال يؤدى الى الملكوت والحياة الأبديه لأن الايمان بدون أعمال ميت


----------



## crusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> كثيرا ما اقرا هده الجملة
> الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد حتي لا يهلك العالم - ما معني هده الجملة


​ 
[q-bible] *لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. (يوحنا 3:16)* [/q-bible]​
*الأنسان أخطأ في حق الله*​
*الله لا يستطيع أن يصبح علي أتصال بالأنسان الفاسد لأن الله كامل القدسية*​
*الله أنفصل عن الأنسان *​
*و بما أن الله هو الحياة نفسها فنحن بأنفصالنا عنه أنفصلنا عن الحياة*​
*جاء المسيح لكي يموت عن الأنسان الذي أنفصل عن الله لكي يجدد طبيعتنا الفاسدة بطبيعته النقية *​
[q-bible] *بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة (عب22:9)* [/q-bible]​
*و لذا فقد سفك دم المسيح لكي تغفر خطايانا*
*لأن الخطية خطأ في حق الله يستوجب الموت *
*الموت = الأنفصال عن الحياة ((الله))*
*فمات المسيح عوض عنا *



> اعلم ان الطبيب يضحي بالجنين من اجل انقاد حياه الام - اي ان الطبيب ليس بيده شيافالدي يضجي بشئ من اجل انقاد شئ اخر هو شخص غير قادر وليس بيده شئ
> اما الله فهو القادر علي انقاد العالم باثره دون اي تضحية- فكيف يضحي وهوالرب الخالق لكل شئ خالق السموات والارض والشمس والجبال وكل شئ


 
*هل الله يقبل أن يدخل أنسان خليع فاسد قاتل زاني الجنة ؟؟!!!!!!*
*الله لا يقدر أن يفعل هذا لأنه قدوس*
*و كما أن الله لا يقبل الأنسان الفاسد في ملكوته كذلك لا يقبل أن يتصل بالأنسان الفاسد ما لم يتنقي*



> كيف اتخيل ان الله يضحي بابنه


 
علشان بيحيك



> كيف ومنا من طلم وسرق وقتل وكدب ومنا من هو مؤمن افني حياته لخدمه البشر


 
*الأيمان وحده شاهد عليك يدخلك النار لأنك كنت تعرف الحق و رفضت أتباعه*
*المؤمن الذي يتبع وصايا المسيح هو وحده من يدخل الملكوت*
*لكن أعمال بلا أيمان = نار*
*أيمان بلا أعمال = نار*​


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*أولاً هذا السؤال مصاغ بطريقة خطأ ...*
*مادخل أن الطبيب الذي لم يستطيع أنقاذ الجنين من أجل حياة الأم بما يفعله الله هذا تفسير فاشل*​ 


بسمة زكي قال:


> كثيرا ما اقرا هده الجملة
> الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد حتي لا يهلك العالم - ما معني هده الجملة
> اعلم ان الطبيب يضحي بالجنين من اجل انقاد حياه الام - اي ان الطبيب ليس بيده شيافالدي يضجي بشئ من اجل انقاد شئ اخر هو شخص غير قادر وليس بيده شئ
> اما الله فهو القادر علي انقاد العالم باثره دون اي تضحية- فكيف يضحي وهوالرب الخالق لكل شئ خالق السموات والارض والشمس والجبال وكل شئ
> ...



*الله كلي القدره ونحن متفقين علي هذا ....*
*والله لم يلد ولم يولد ... فليس عند الله أبن يداعبه ويدلله ومن ثم يضحي به من أجل أخرين *
*الله هو من قدم بنفسه ذبيحة الخلاص لفداء البشر*
*الله خلق أدم ليحيا معه أدم ليتمتع بعشرته وليتلذذ به *
*ولكن أدم أخطأ وفسد .... أنقول هنا الله لم يكن علي علم بهذا ؟ بالطبع لا فالله هو فاحص القلوب والكلي وهو يعلم كل شئ *
*وبما أن أدم أخطأ وفسد وفسدت معه البشرية -ذريته- وحدث الأنفصال التام عن الله كان لابد من التصحيح والفداء*
*لآن أدم أخطأ بغواية الشيطان كقوة خارجية وسقط *
*ومن أجل محبة الله له قرر تخليصه ولكن كيف ؟*
*أينسي الله المعصية التي وجهت له برفض أدم الحياة معه وتكبره وأشتهاءه ليكون كالله .... بالطبع لا يصح*
*لأن الله عادل وعدله مطلق كما أن رحمته مطلقة*
*وهنا جاءت خطة الفداء للعالم*
*وكما يقول الكتاب أن الرحمة والعدل تلاقيا*
*الرحمة وهي الفداء للإنسان لمحبة الله له والعدل بتنفيذ حكم الموت والدم لأن بدون دم لا تحدث مغفره*
*وكان الفداء بتجسد الله بنفسه متأنساً في جسد إنسان كامل لا يعرف الأثم ولم يولد كباقي البشر وعاش ومات عوضاً عن الإنسان *
*والذي مات ليس الله لأن الله لا يموت *
*بل الله المتجسد والذي سري عليه حكم الموت هو الإنسان الكامل الذي تجسد فيه الله بنفسه*
*فالله تجسد في صورة إنسان ومات عوضاً عن الإنسان *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*


بسمة زكي قال:





وهل بهده التضحية وهدا الفداء سندخل جميعا الجنة  - كيف ومنا من طلم وسرق وقتل وكدب ومنا من هو مؤمن افني حياته لخدمه البشر - كيف يستوي الاثنان 


أنقر للتوسيع...


كيف توصلت لهذه النتيجة الفاسدة, أنها مجرد أفكارك الغير سليمة

لا يوجد نص إنجيلي يقرر ذلك, بل بالعكس

أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا! لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ (1كو  6 :  9)

وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي» (رؤ  21 :  8)

لأَنَّ خَارِجاً الْكِلاَبَ وَالسَّحَرَةَ وَالزُّنَاةَ وَالْقَتَلَةَ وَعَبَدَةَ الأَوْثَانِ، وَكُلَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ وَيَصْنَعُ كَذِباً (رؤ  22 :  15)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ابن الله يا سيد معناها غير المعني الاسلامي المجنون حاشا لله*​ 
*ابن الله هو كلمه الله*​ 
*هو الله الظاهر*​ 
*هو الله المتجسد*​ 
*اخذ جسدا ليقدم نفسه ذبيحه فصح عننا كلنا*​ 
*انت في الاسلام لو اخطأت في الحج بتذبح فديه عن كل خطا*​ 
*المسيح كلمه الله تجسد عشان يكون هو الذبيحه عشان يفدينا كلنا *​ 
*زي الغرامه الي بتدفعها في القسم لما تعمل خطا مرور*​ 
*الله عادل اكتر من اي بشر*​ 
*و لكنه احب ان ينفذ الفديه بنفسه عشان احنا مش قد اننا نشيل الفديه دي و ننفذها احنا*​ 
*هل تقدر تقدم نفسك ذبيحه عن العالم*​ 
*بالطبع لا*​ 
*العبرانيين الأصحاح 9 العدد 12 وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً. *​ 

*ليس بدم التيوس و العجول*​ 
*بل بدم نفسه*​ 
*كنيسه الله التي اقتناها بدمه*​ 
*مش دبح خروف في العيد*​ 
*صدقني خروف العيد عند المسلمين او ذبيحه الفصح عند اليهود مش كفايه امام عدل الله الذي لا يتحمله انسان*​ 
*لهذا الله الذي يتحمل هو من فدي من يحب*​ 
*فكره في قمه السمو*​ 
*ان كان هناك اله في السماء*​ 
*لما لا يصلح هو الوضع و ينزل يحس بالبني ادم شويه*​ 
*صح ولا غلط*​ 
*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الإخوة والأخوات المباركين
الإكتفاء بهذا الكم من الردود
حتى نسمع من
الأخت *بسمة زكي* ​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد اذن الأخت أمة ، عندي مشاركة بمزيد من التفصيل لكي أكمل عمل الأخوة قبلي
حتي نسمع تعليق الاخت السائلة علي جواب الموضع الشافي




> الرب يضحي بابنه الوحيد حتي لا يهلك العالم - ما معني هده الجملة


هذه الجملة معناها انو الله عندما حكم علي الانسان بالموت نتيجة الخطية ، 
لم يقبل الله ان الانسان يموت ، لأنه الله أحبه
فتجسد الله و صار جسدًا (في صورة الابن) و مات بدلا من الانسان ، ليرفع عنه العقوبة
 رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ *مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا.*​


> اعلم ان الطبيب يضحي بالجنين من اجل انقاد حياه الام - اي ان الطبيب ليس بيده شيافالدي يضجي بشئ من اجل انقاد شئ اخر هو شخص *غير قادر وليس بيده شئ*



قياس فاسد ، لأن التضحية لها أكثر من دافع ، ليس فقط العجز و الاضطرار
فقد يضحي الانسان بسعادته في مقابل سعادة شخص آخر
و هذا يكون بدافع المحبة

و الله ضحى بنفسه من أجل البشر ، بدافع المحبة المطلقة ، و ليس بدافع العجز
 يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيد*َ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.​


> اما الله فهو القادر علي انقاد العالم باثره دون اي تضحية- فكيف يضحي وهوالرب الخالق لكل شئ خالق السموات والارض والشمس والجبال وكل شئ



نعم قادر علي ذلك ، لكن في هذه الحالة سينتقص الله من (عدله) المطلق
و يتنازل عن صفة العدل
لأنه حسب عدل الله ، الانسان يجب ان يموت كعقوبة الخطية
 التكوين الأصحاح 2 العدد 17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا *لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوت*ُ».​لأن أجرة الخطية موت
 رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 23 لأَن*َّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْت*ٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.​


> كيف اتخيل ان الله يضحي بابنه



فعلا ، شئ صعب التخيل ، فمحبة الله للبشر فوق أن يتصورها عقل
محبة تفوق كل عقل
يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 9* بِهَذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ.*​


> وهل بهده التضحية وهدا الفداء سندخل جميعا الجنة



ليس هناك شئ اسمه جنة ، فالجنة غرقت مع الطوفان
ربما تقصدين ملكوت السماوات
من يقبل هذه التضحية ويعيش حياة التوبة ، سيدخل ملكوت السماوات

أما من لا يقبل هذه التضحية العظيمة و يرفضها ، فله نار جهنم
و من يعيش حياه الخطية ، فسيدخل جهنم أيضا



> كيف ومنا من طلم وسرق وقتل وكدب ومنا من هو مؤمن افني حياته لخدمه البشر - كيف يستوي الاثنان



بالنسبة للخطاه
9 أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا! لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ 
10 وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.​
أما المؤمنين ،
 مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16 *مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَص*َ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.​
يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ *لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.*​
أي استفسار آخر؟


----------



## بسمة زكي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من قام بالرد علي سؤالي واقول صراحة ان الردود جميعها تدل علي عقلية واعية مثقفة
واسمجوا لي بالاجابة
حين اخطا ادم عاقبه الله وطرده من الجنة وحكم عليه بالموت وان ملكوت السماوات لايدخله الا المتقين
وعاش ادم علي الارض وانجل الابناء وارسل الله الانبياء والرسل مثل نوح وابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب ويوسف وموسي وغيرهم 
وبعد دلك تجسد الله في المسيح وعزب وصلب وقتل فداء للبشر
ولكن بعد ان فدانا المسيح هل رفعت عنا العقوبة 
هل رفع عنا الموت  - هل عشنا في ملكوت السماوات  لا ان ملكوت السماوات لايدخله الا المتقين
وهل قال المسيح انه انما جاء من اجل الفداء - وهل بشر احد من الانبياء بانه سيتجسد الله في المسيح وسيصلب ويقتل ليكون فداء للبشر
ثانيا = الله لم ينجب ولم يلد ولم يولد والمسيح هو كلمة الله  ل مادا القول ( باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) لمادا لا نقول باسم الله
اشكركم واتمني التواصل فالحوار معكم شيق ومفيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> ولكن بعد ان فدانا المسيح هل رفعت عنا العقوبة, هل رفع عنا الموت  - هل عشنا في ملكوت السماوات  لا ان ملكوت السماوات لايدخله الا المتقين


*
نعم, رُفعت عنا العقوبة, لأن السيد المسيح تحملها عنا, وصار علينا ان نكمل زمان غربتنا على الارض بتقوى وبر

لكن الانسان ضعيف بطبعه, فيعود للخطية, ولكون الرب عالم بذلك, فقد أسس لنا السبيل للتوبة والعودة لحالة البر والتقوى مرة اخرى, لكن هذا موضوع آخر*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل رفع عنا الموت - هل عشنا في ملكوت السماوات لا ان ملكوت السماوات لايدخله الا المتقين



نعم رفع عنا الموت.. دلوقتى اقدر اقول بكل ثقة انى لو اتبعت المسيح بكل قلبى فأنا لن اموت موت روحى او موت ابدى .

اختى الحبيبة .
حذر الله ادم وقال له انك لو عصيت ستموت موتا .. ولكن ادم سقط فى الخطية .. فحق فيه العقاب .
العقاب هو موت جسدى : 
فبعد ان خلق الله ادم ليكون خالد .. اصبح قابل للموت ومهما عاش فسيموت

موت روحى : 
حدث انفصل الانسان عن الله الطاهر . فاصبح الناس لا يستطيعون ان يتعاملوا مع الله لإلا من خلال الذبيحة 

موت ادبى : 
بعد ان كان ادم سيد المخلوقات . اصبح يخشى بعضها .

موت ابدى : 
وهو اخطرهم . فمن يموت الموت الجسدى يذهب الى الجحيم وهو مكان انتظار الاشرار للعقاب 
بينما عندما مات المسيح فهو نقل جميع النفوس البارة الى الفردوس وهو مكان انتظار الابرار قبل دخولهم الملكوت فى اليوم الاخير . 

واصبح من يموت وهو مؤمن بدم المسيح الكفارى ويعمل اعمال المسيح يذهب مباشرة الى الفردوس .

المسيح جاء خصيصا ليحررنا من الموت الروحى والابدى .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> وهل قال المسيح انه انما جاء من اجل الفداء - وهل بشر احد من الانبياء بانه سيتجسد الله في المسيح وسيصلب ويقتل ليكون فداء للبشر


نعم تنبأ الانبياء .. ونعم اعلن المسيح ذلك بنفسه

لنبدأ بالانبياء ..
(اشعياء 7: 14 )وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».
السيد = الله 

اشعياء 48
12 «اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، 
13 وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. 
14 اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. 
15 أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ.
16 تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُه

اقنوم الكلمة ( الابن ) قبل قرون عديدة من تجسده يقول انه أسس الارض وخلق السماء .. وفى النهاية يقول ان الله الآب سيرسله ( يرسل كلمته ) الى العالم .

ابراهيم النبى بعد ان جرّبه الله بذبح اسحق ثم منعه الملاك .. قال
َ(تكوين 22: 8 ) قَالَإِبْرَاهِيمُ: «اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي». فَذَهَبَاكِلاَهُمَامَعًا

هل تعرف من هو الخروف ؟؟
الخروف هو الذى سيكون الذبيحة المقبولة لاثم جميعنا .
وهو من تكلم عنه اشعياء النبى ( اشعياء 53 )

6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ *كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ **جَازِّيهَا** فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ*.
8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُبِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.

وهو من قال عنه يوحنا المعمدان .
( يوحنا 1: 29 ) َوفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ،فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!
( يوحنا 1: 36 ) فَنَظَرَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ مَاشِيًا، فَقَالَ:« هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ! ».

فلم تكن ولادة المسيح فى مذود للبقر مجرد صدفة وانما ترتيب الهى 
( لوقا 2: 7 ) فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ، إِذْلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِل



اما المسيح فوضح النبوات وابرزها جدا حيث قال
1- اعلن المسيح بنفسه انه سيموت معلقا كما علق موسى الحية على راية .. هكذا سيعلق المسيح .

( يوحنا 3 )
14 وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

( يوحنا 10 ) 
11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.
17 لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».

كلام المسيح مع اليونانيين
( يوحنا 12 )
24 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. 
25 مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ.

32 وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». 
33 قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ.

ايات قالها المسيح ينبأ فيها تلاميذه بانه سيموت ثم سيقوم من بين الاموات فى اليوم الثالث .

فهو لم يكن متفاجأ وانما هذا كان هدفه . وهو يعرف جيدا انه سيصلب بالتحديد .. فى الواقع هو اختار الصلب من قبل حتى ان يجئ الى العالم ( انظر الى مزمور 22 واشعياء 53 وايضا يوحنا 22: 32-33 )

( متى 16: 21 ) مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْت ِابْتَدَأ َيَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِه ِأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.

( متى 17 :23-24 ) وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: » ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاس . فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ « فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا

( متى 20: 17-18 ) «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِوَ الْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».

( مرقس 9: 31 ) لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَ هُوَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ :« إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ».

( مرقس 10 :33-34 ) «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ»

( يوحنا 12 :32-33 )وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ.

اكتفيت بعرض هذة الايات ولكنى سأكمل بوضع شواهد فقط .
( لوقا 9: 22 ) ( لوقا 13: 32 ) ( لوقا 18: 31-33 ) ( يوحنا 2: 22 )

لماذا لم يغارد المسيح اورشليم وبقى فيها يجادل رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ اليهود ويعلم فى الشعب .. بالرغم من انه يعرف انه سيموت على ايديهم ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> ثانيا = الله لم ينجب ولم يلد ولم يولد والمسيح هو كلمة الله ل مادا القول ( باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) لمادا لا نقول باسم الله​


 
​​اليهود يصلون ويدعون باسم الوهيم ( الله عبريا )​ 
اما نحن فقد عرفنا اكثر عن الله . فلماذا نرجع وندعوه (الله)؟
بقولنا الاب والابن والروح القدس .. نحن نعلن اننا قد عرفنا اكثر عن الله الواحد خالق السماء والارض 
الذى ارسل كلمته الى العالم متجسدا وارسل روحه القدوس لمن يؤمن بكلمته ليسكن فيه .​ 
لو قال المسيحى باسم الله .. فلا مشكلة على الاطلاق . 
وهذا يحدث بالفعل وليس امر خيالى فكثير من المسيحيين يبدأون مقالاتهم بعبارة ( باسم الله القوى ). 
فنحن نقول باسم الرب وباسم الله وباسم الاب والابن والروح القدس .


----------



## جعيدى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من المعقول ان يخطئ ادم ويتحمل المسيح الخطأ اخطأ ادم طرد من الجنة اخطأ ابراهيم يتحمل موسى الخطأ
المسيح فدى من قبلة وماذا يفعل من بعدة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> ولكن بعد ان فدانا المسيح هل رفعت عنا العقوبة



نعم



> هل رفع عنا الموت



نعم



> هل عشنا في ملكوت السماوات لا ان ملكوت السماوات لايدخله الا المتقين
> وهل قال المسيح انه انما جاء من اجل الفداء



سنعيش في ملكوت السماوات بعد ان تنتهي حياتنا في هذا الجسد الفاسد ، و سندخل ملكوت السماوات حيث لا فساد



> وهل بشر احد من الانبياء بانه سيتجسد الله في المسيح وسيصلب ويقتل ليكون فداء للبشر



الكثير الكثير الكثير
هناك أكثر من 300 نبوءة عن شخص المسيح فقط
غير النبوؤات عن فكرة الفداء و انتظاره و احداثه



> ثانيا = الله لم ينجب ولم يلد ولم يولد والمسيح هو كلمة الله ل مادا القول ( باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) لمادا لا نقول باسم الله



و من قال اننا لا نقول باسم الله؟!!


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جعيدى قال:


> هل من المعقول ان يخطئ ادم ويتحمل المسيح الخطأ اخطأ ادم طرد من الجنة اخطأ ابراهيم يتحمل موسى الخطأ​
> 
> 
> المسيح فدى من قبلة وماذا يفعل من بعدة​





معلش حبيبي 
هذا هو قلب الله المُحب 
أعد طريقة الخلاص التي لم تخطر على بال إنسان ​​


----------



## بسمة زكي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الم اقل لكم ان الحديث معهكم ممتع جدا وشيق - انا احب دائما الحديث مع المثقفين والمفكرين 
وانتم فعلا نخبة رائعه 
ان ادم عصا ربه واكل من الشجرة وهذا العصيان او هذه الخطيئة 
اقل من ياتي الرب ويتجسد في المسيح ويعدب ويقتل ويصلب - هدا شئ بشع - 
ان الله قادر علي ان يغفر خطايا العالم اجمع دون اي تضحية 
ولا تنسوا ان النبي زكريا والنبي يوحنا قتلهم اليهود كذلك
اما بخصوص موت الروح فالروح لا تموت - 
الانسان يعيش في الارض حتي ياتي أجله فتخرج الروح من الجسد 
وفي الاخرة تعود الروح الي الجسد


----------



## 5teena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من المعقول ان يخطئ ادم ويتحمل المسيح الخطأ اخطأ ادم طرد من الجنة اخطأ ابراهيم يتحمل موسى الخطأ
المسيح فدى من قبلة وماذا يفعل من بعدة
بصراحة حينما ارى الرد وكيف يفكر صاحب الرد
اعرف انة صا حبة مبرمج دون عقل
ربنا يشفى العقول وينير القلوب
تحياتى


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> ان ادم عصا ربه واكل من الشجرة وهدا الهصيان او هده الخطيئة اقل من ياتي الرب ويتجسد في المسيح ويعدب ويقتل ويصلب - هدا شئ بشع


​ 
فعلا نحن أقل من أن يفدينا الله بموته ، لكن نحن غاليين جدًا علي قلب الرب
و هكذا أحب الله العلم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد​ 
أما عن الخطية ، فالخطية هي موت و نجاسة في عيني الرب
و الخطية في حق الرب هي غير محدودة ، و ليست بالقليلة​
رومية الأصحاح 5 العدد 12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ *وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.*​

> ان الله قادر علي ان يغفر خطايا العالم اجمع دون اي تضحي


 
نعم قادر ان يفعل ذلك ، و لكنه اذا فعل ذلك يكون تنازل عن عدله و كلمته و كسر القانون الذي وشعه هو بنفسه (موتًا تموت)​رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 23 لأَنَّ *أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْت*ٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.​و هذا قانون الهي ، و الله لا يكسر كلمته
فغفران الله لا يصلح ان يكون علي حساب انتقاص عدله
و من هنا جائت حتمية الفداء​ 


> ولا تنسوا ان النبي زكريا والدبي يوحنا قتلهم اليهود كدلك


 
ما علاقة هذا بالحوار اصلا؟​ 


> اما بخصوص موت الروح فالروح لا تموت - الانسان يعيش في الارض حتي ياتي اخله فتخرج الروح من الجسد


 
تعريف الموت : هو الانفصال عن مصدر الحياه
موت الجسد : هو انفصاله عن الروح مصدر الحياه للجسد
الموت الروحي هو انفصالها عن الله مصدر الحياه للروح​ 
انفصال الروح عن الله بالذهاب الي جهنم ، هو الموت الروحي​ 


> وفي الاخرة تعود الروح الي الجسد


 
هذا كلام فارغ غير موجود الا في الكتب الاسلامية
و ليس له أدني علاقة بالايمان المسيحي​مرقس 12 : 25 
لأَنَّهُمْ مَتَى قَامُوا مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ *لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يُزَوَّجُونَ بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*​دمتي في نعمة المسيح​​​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ولا أعرف بصراحة ما الداعي لتكرار سؤالك رغم ان الاجابة قد وصلتك بالفعل من قبل في هذه المشاركة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2368393&postcount=9


----------



## بسمة زكي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أولاً هذا السؤال مصاغ بطريقة خطأ ...*
> *مادخل أن الطبيب الذي لم يستطيع أنقاذ الجنين من أجل حياة الأم بما يفعله الله هذا تفسير فاشل*​
> 
> 
> ...



تقول الله كلي القدرة - كيف وهو لا يستطيع ان يغفر لنا الا اذا قتل هو وصلب وعذب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

من هو المسيح 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ! يوحنا (1 :29)
المسيح أتى خصيصا من أجل فداء البشرحسب التخطيط الأزلى لله من أجل فداء الإنسان  وقد أبلغ السيد المسيح التلاميذ فى أكثر من موضع  أنه أتى ليخلص العالم لكى يتحقق فى شخصه القصاص الإلهى (ففى المسيح رأينا تلاقى محبة الله وعدله )بدلا عن الانسان الذى زاغ وفسد ولم يستطيع بطرقه البشريه تغيير طبيعته الفاسده


----------



## أَمَة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> تقول الله كلي القدرة - كيف وهو لا يستطيع ان يغفر لنا الا اذا قتل هو وصلب وعذب


 
*لم يأتي في أي من الردود أن الله لا يستطيع أن يغفر. فكيف جئت بهذا الكلام...*

*انا مستغربة تقرأون ولا تفهمون وذلك بسبب **التعاليم الشيطانية الكاذبة التي تهدف لتشويه وهدم عمل الفداء، لكي يبقى الإنسان أسيرا للخطيئة وللشيطان، الكذاب وابو الكذب ومبدع الخطيئة، ويموت بخطيئته ولا يكون له خلاص بربه.*




المشكلة عند المسلم انه لا يفهم أن الخطيئة افسدت الطبيعة البشرية واصبحت مائتة بسبب هذا الفساد، لذلك طرد آدم من الجنة وانفصل عن الله لأن الفاسد والمائت لا مكان له مع الحي القدوس المنزه عن الفساد.

غفران الخطيئة وحده لن يعيد للفاسد والمائت عدم الفساد وعدم الموت.

لو ابنك عصى أمرك ولعب بالنار واحترق كل جسده، هل تكتفين بمسامحته فقط؟؟؟ أم أنك تهرعي به الى المستشفى للمعلاجة لتعيدي له جسدا صحيحا معافا من الحروق؟؟؟


*لذلك تجسد الله في المسيح يسوع* *ليكون هو وحده الإنسان الكامل المنزه عن الفساد والكلي القداسة.*

*ولأنه الإنسان الكامل المنزه عن الفساد والكلي القداسة لم يقوَ الموت على إبقائه في حوزته بعدما مات على الصليب، فقام في اليوم الثالث منتصرا على الموت وعلى الخطيئة وعلى مؤسسها.*

*هذا هو عمل الفداء الذي أظهر حب الإله الخالق للبشر في أروع صورة تفوق العقل البشر.*

*فكروا يا من تصرون على رفض الفداء بحجج واهية... العمر قصير ولا تعرفون متى تأتي الساعة وفي ذلك اليوم الرهيب لن يكن لكم أي عذر لرفض فداء المسيح.*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> تقول الله كلي القدرة - كيف وهو لا يستطيع ان يغفر لنا الا اذا قتل هو وصلب وعذب



*من قال ان الله لا يستطيع ان يغفر دون ان يصلب؟؟
لكن اذا غفر فقط فهو يتنازل عن عدله 
الخطيئة أجرتها الموت ..
*


----------



## مني نجيب (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> *لم يأتي في أي من الردود أن الله لا يستطيع أن يغفر. فكيف جئت بهذا الكلام...*
> 
> *انا مستغربة تقرأون ولا تفهمون وذلك بسبب **التعاليم الشيطانية الكاذبة التي تهدف لتشويه وهدم عمل الفداء، لكي يبقى الإنسان أسيرا للخطيئة وللشيطان، الكذاب وابو الكذب ومبدع الخطيئة، ويموت بخطيئته ولا يكون له خلاص بربه.*
> 
> ...


##########

حرر بواسطة المشرف لأن مشاركتك تعتبر سطو على موضوع غيرك 
وهذا ضد قانون القسم.
ضع أسئلتك في موضوع لك.
هذا تنبيه وهذه المرة لم يوجه لك إنذار أو مخالفة لأنك جديد.
أقرأ قوانين القسم لكي لا تخالف المرة القادمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> تقول الله كلي القدرة - كيف وهو لا يستطيع ان يغفر لنا الا اذا قتل هو وصلب وعذب



*هناك صفتان لا يمكن أن تنفصلا عن أى أمر فى علاقة الرب بخليقته

1- لابد أن يكون عادل

2- لابد أن يكون رحيم

ورحمة الرب عادلة .................... وعدالته رحيمة

لهذا كانت حتمية الفداء ...*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بسمة زكي قال:


> تقول الله كلي القدرة - كيف وهو لا يستطيع ان يغفر لنا الا اذا قتل هو وصلب وعذب



الله يستطيع ، لكن عمل كهذا لا يصح ان يصطر من الله لأنه ينتقص من عدله

اعطيكي امثلة للتسهيل علي حجرية عقلك !!

انا استطيع السباب و الشتيمة ، و تصرف كهذا لا يصح ان يخرج مني ، لأنه ينتقص من أخلاقى

انا استطيع ان اخرج للشارع عارى و حافي القدمين ، لكن تصرف كهذا لا يصح ان يخرُج مني لأنه ينتقص من قدري و صورتي في أعين الناس ، و احترامهم لي

انا استطيع ان اضرب زوجتي اذا اخطأت ، لكن لا يصح أن افعل هذا لأن هذا ينتقص من قدر محبتي لها

انتي تريدين ان يقوم الله بعمل ضد طبيعته
فالغفران بدون أي مقابل ، هو ظلم و كسر للقانون الالهي الذي هو 
(أجرة الخطية موت)

و حاشا ان يكون الله ظالم او عشوائي في التصرف

لذلك نفّذ الله هذا الحكم في نفسه
لكي يفدِي الانسان

فتكون صفة العدل مكتملة و تامة في تنفيذ العقوبة
و تكون صفة المحبة مكتملة و تامة في فداء البشر

للأسف هذا هو الفكر الاسلامي الذي الغي العقول و شوّه صورة الله فيها
و جعل الله كائن عشوائي غير نظامي ، يتصرف بغرابة و عشوائية ، ولا يُسأل عما يعمل حتي ولو كان غير منطقي ، تصرفاته بلا حكمة ولا هدف ولا منطق ، ولا يجرؤ أحد علي السؤال !!

و لكن ليس الهنا هذا
بل الهنا مُحِب ، رحيم ، عادل

هل هناك أي اعتراض؟


----------



## SALVATION (25 سبتمبر 2010)

_الصلب مكنش ضعف ده حب مينتهيش_​


----------

